# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Mysli o sexie podczas masturbacji

## Demian

Witam mam 15 lat i masturbuję sie już około 5 lat i podczas tego jak się masturbuje to mysle sobie że np uprawiam sex z jakąś dziewczyna i myśle sobie np że przychodze do niej i najpierw mi robi loda a potem ja s nia uprawiam sex i czasem nawet mysle sobie  w ten sposób o koleżankach ze szkoły o sasiadkach i i gdy np oglądam pornole lub tą osobe w mini lub nago i kilkanascie razy w życiu zdazyło mi się mysleć tak o swojej mamie ale teraz juz o niej tak nie mysle i żałuje że tak kiedyś o mamie myslałem dodam też że z 5 razy w zyciu zdażyło mi się o niej śnić że uprawiam z nią sex sniłem też o innych laskach.Czy to jest po przez wiek dojrzewania ,Czy to cos z psychiką bo boję się że to psychika ???? proszę o pomoc dodam że przed masrubacją jstem napalony na jakąś kobietę

----------


## Nobody

Nie masz się czym martwić, to kompletnie normalne w tym wieku.

----------

